

The difference between iPhone and Android - abp
http://imgur.com/bL8SP

======
lzw
The real difference is google gives you app inventor for free, and while apple
makes it's sdk available for free they charge you $99 a year to put the
results on your device. I'm a little surprised there isn't a larger open
source community for the iPhone made up of people spending the $99 to be able
to run arbitrary code.

I do think apple is working on their own app development product for non-
developers and have been since before app inventor was released. In fact, this
is sort of an unofficial hobby of apple, since HyperCard was such a hit, try
keep coming out with visual development environments trying to get another
breaktrhu. Most recent is quartz composer and Dashcode, both of which were
goof attempts.

